# Monster of the Week



## Fenris-77 (Apr 18, 2021)

I may need one more for an X Files MotW game run PbP. Might be rolling GMs if there's interest. Right now the touchstones are Undead Nazis and weird science, so XFiles meets the First Avenger I guess. I'm looking for someone who can post well and keep current. Extra points if you want to run the occasional mystery.


----------

